# Gorgeous Mij :)



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Just a pic of Mijbil because she is very beautiful and looks a chunky monkey for winter!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes totally adorable, do you think its safe posting pics of her on here though? someone could steal her  :aureola:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

awwww how cute  I love it when they get their winter coats, so fluffy and soft :001_wub:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha TDM, you are my only concern and as far as I am aware, you don't have my address! 

Shezzy I know, they are sooo cute when they get all chubby and floofy! They have all put on over 250g each!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How very dare you, as if I would , Im offended . On another totally unconnected matter, can I have your address to err send you a Christmas card


----------

